# Irish Times article on Morroghs and Consumer Panel



## Gomahawk (10 Oct 2007)

*Burgess Vs IFSRA*

Todays Irish Times runs an extraordinary story refering to the possible resignation of Brendan Burgess as chairman of the Consumer Panel. It reports the panel failed to read a report on the Mc Murrough collapse. It looks awfully like IFRSA's patience with Brendan has run out if the Regulator has resorted to publicly criticising him?

*Consumer body did not know of Morrogh report*

*Arthur Beesley, Senior Business Correspondent*

_Full text of copyrighted article removed by moderator._


----------



## MugsGame (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: Brendan Burgess to quit Consumer Panel ?*

Given that the Irish Times article is only available to subscribers, readers may be interested in [broken link removed].


----------

